# 1.4 16V turbo



## mahmoudayman (Apr 12, 2013)

hey there i own a 2001 ibiza 1.0L i was thinking of replacing the engine with a VW 1.4 engine from a VW golf i and as i need more horsepower i thought of fitting a turbo charger is it possible or what and what are the possible turbo kits that can fit in i am not able to get a 1.8L turbo charged stock engine as the fuel is so expensive


----------

